# What do you think his color is?



## Horses_Forever (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm curious, what color would you all say this colt is?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Chocolate Palomino?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would have to agree...I guess he could also be a chestnut though.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Hard to tell with the winter fuzzies


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I was thinking chocolate palomino too actually.


----------



## Horses_Forever (Oct 14, 2007)

Okay. He is my colt, Bruno, by the way. 

I was curious. I have had people tell me he looks like a Chocolate Palomino, Bay Silver, and a Blonde Liver Chestnut. Whatever color he is, he's so handsome! =)

I will try and get pictures of him when he's slicked off and post them. Maybe it will be easier to tell then?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah thats what I was going to say Blonde Liver chestnut. He reminds me of a horse I know called Barney. they tell me he was Arab I more inclined to think Giant Shetland but he was more closer to chestnut in body but had the taffy. Cute boy though


----------



## cadar and honey (Apr 14, 2009)

cholate, palomino and cream and maybe a little bit of dun


----------



## Bethhiee (Apr 13, 2009)

not sure what coloir he is, but hes gorgeous!! x


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures of him in the summer months!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Liver chestnut?


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

My old pony had this color. Some may call it a chocolate palomino...but my vet called it a red roan. I think this is before people started using the term chocolate pally. 

My mom and I called him a roan anyways...but yours could be either a liver chestnut or choc. pally to me.

Hes a cutie!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

eventnwithwinston said:


> My old pony had this color. Some may call it a chocolate palomino...but my vet called it a red roan.


There is a HUGE difference between a chocolate palomino and a red roan.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I know... but again, this is before this term was used. 

He was cute, and looked like a chocolate pally in the winter, furry with dapples. In the summer he would shed out with a deep brown almost black coat and very light blonde mane and tail


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

ok I know this one exactly! He looks exactly like my mare when she was 10 months old. Her color is called Frosty Lobo. It's a recessive gene that combines several colors. Especially bay and palomino.

It's weird but that's what it's called! But my mare darkened out when she got to about 16 mos. and lost the blonde tail. she's now a dark bay


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Liver chestnut?


Definitely not... They have either a dark brown or red mane and tail, not yellow or white.






He looks like either a chocolate palomino or a silver dapple.

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/silver.html
http://nqhr.info/colors/Silver Dapple.htm
Silver dapple gene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

What breed is he?

That's a pretty common color/mane combo in the Kentucky/Rocky Mountain horses.


----------

